

The Most Annoying Habit Of A Software Manager - RBerenguel
http://www.skorks.com/2010/04/the-most-annoying-habit-of-a-software-manager/

======
wanderr
I think you can find many worse habits employed by software managers, such as
not propeerly planning projects or speccing out features. I think referring to
people as resources is pretty common practice in any industry. If you don't
like it, submit your complaint to Human Resources. :P

------
arethuza
I'm glad that I am not the only resource (sorry person) that finds that habit
really annoying.

